# *Burton Vapor*



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

if moneys not a problem you should really look at the Lib-tech cygnus x1 -- heres a link 
Lib Technologies 07/08

heard its a bad ass board, has to be hand build and is numbered and signed by the owner of lib-tech. if you get one you should buy me one too


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

whats so good about that board?

and also what else do u guys think about the vapor


----------

